# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  samsung galaxy s2 nuk ka imei

## BesmiiRi

persh, a ka ndonje menyr si ta rikthej imei number ne samsung galaxy s2 sepse nuk ka hiq dhe nuk i pranon sim kartelat

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Shtype Home butonin .. pastaj hap listen e aplikacioneve pastaj zghidh Phone tek numrat shkruaj  *#06# 


// Dj_PiRoMaN
*

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Shtype Home butonin .. pastaj hap listen e aplikacioneve pastaj zghidh Phone tek numrat shkruaj  *#06# 
> 
> 
> // Dj_PiRoMaN
> *


Fotoja e mesiperme nuk eshte nga SGS2.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> persh, a ka ndonje menyr si ta rikthej imei number ne samsung galaxy s2 sepse nuk ka hiq dhe nuk i pranon sim kartelat


IMEI nuk humbet kot te galaxy po eshte pasoje e demtimit te EFS.
Kjo ka ndodhur ne dy menyra:
1. Ose je munduar te besh unlock operatorin
2. Ose ke bere flash ndonje ROM 

Nese ke bere nandroid backup, riktheje edhe cdo gje do te funksionoje pa problem. Nese jo...
Shumica derrmuese e ROMeve moderne bejne automatikisht backup EFS, keshtu qe nese e ke, thjesht beje restore.

Nese nuk e ke iden per cfare flas, hap wifi, futu ne Google Play Store edhe shkarko kete :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...oz.GSII_Repair

Ka shume mundesi ta riparoje direkt per ty (mbi 90%) sukses. Qe ky program te funksionoje, sigurohu qe te kesh BusyBox te instaluar (natyrisht telefoni duhet te jete rooted).
Kaq.







> Shtype Home butonin .. pastaj hap listen e aplikacioneve pastaj zghidh Phone tek numrat shkruaj *#06#


Ai thote telefonit i ka humbur IMEI e si pasoje nuk mund te futet ne asnje network me asnje SIM card.

----------

